# The Perfect Stance



## TriPower65 (Mar 18, 2014)

Let's see it. What does it look like to you?

I'm in the early (planning) stages of a frame-up restomod on my '65 and am constantly on the lookout for the tire/wheel combo that speaks the most to me. I LOVE the tire/wheel/suspension combo on this car. I have ever since I first saw it in CarCraft.

Outside of the rare chance the owner is a member of this page and happens to see this post, any guesses on the combo? I'm not doing those shiny wheels, but would love to know wheel size, backspacing, and tire size. My car is getting coilovers all around so I am not so worried about suspension components at the moment.

Thinking these are 18" wheels. Planning on doing steel wheels with poverty caps with mine - just low and wide.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

TriPower65 said:


> Let's see it. What does it look like to you?
> 
> I'm in the early (planning) stages of a frame-up restomod on my '65 and am constantly on the lookout for the tire/wheel combo that speaks the most to me. I LOVE the tire/wheel/suspension combo on this car. I have ever since I first saw it in CarCraft.
> 
> ...


I've seen that car on the interweb and love the stance and color ! I have a '65 but with 15's, one inch lowering springs in front and stock height in back. 215/70 in front 275/60 MT drag radials back, I got the stance just the way I like it now but do like the look of 17's. It looks a little different outside as the garage floor is sloped to the doors over an inch.


----------



## TriPower65 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hell of a good looking ride right there.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

I've got a '66 that I recently dialed the stance in on. 
Happy to share details, but it looks like you want yours even lower 
That '65 looks awesome. Those wheels might be 19s, which I think are too big for the body style, personally.


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

1965 Pontiac GTO - Understated 660HP Big-Block GTO - Car Craft Magazine


This 1965 Pontiac GTO is a custom first generation GTO that is powered by a 535ci big-block Chevy racing engine with a direct-port nitrous system that make 660HP - Car Craft Magazine




www.motortrend.com





Found this on the web


----------



## TriPower65 (Mar 18, 2014)

ylwgto said:


> I've got a '66 that I recently dialed the stance in on.
> Happy to share details, but it looks like you want yours even lower
> That '65 looks awesome. Those wheels might be 19s, which I think are too big for the body style, personally.


Looking good.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

TriPower65 said:


> Hell of a good looking ride right there.


Thank you very much 👍


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

AV68 said:


> 1965 Pontiac GTO - Understated 660HP Big-Block GTO - Car Craft Magazine
> 
> 
> This 1965 Pontiac GTO is a custom first generation GTO that is powered by a 535ci big-block Chevy racing engine with a direct-port nitrous system that make 660HP - Car Craft Magazine
> ...


Man that thing is sweet ! except the title says big block Chevy but the article says a Pontiac motor 🤔


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

AV68 said:


> 1965 Pontiac GTO - Understated 660HP Big-Block GTO - Car Craft Magazine
> 
> 
> This 1965 Pontiac GTO is a custom first generation GTO that is powered by a 535ci big-block Chevy racing engine with a direct-port nitrous system that make 660HP - Car Craft Magazine
> ...


I thought it had a black vinyl from the first post. I think it would look kick azz with one.


----------



## TriPower65 (Mar 18, 2014)

Baaad65 said:


> Man that thing is sweet ! except the title says big block Chevy but the article says a Pontiac motor


They also had a picture of a Nova in the mix, I noticed.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

TriPower65 said:


> They also had a picture of a Nova in the mix, I noticed.


Yup saw that too.


----------



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

I like a car to be between level and an inch or two higher in the rear. When I was young, everyone would jack the rear of their cars way up, but it just seems like an old fad to me now.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I can change my oil without jacks and go over railroad tracks, and my car is still too low for me!


----------



## 67GTONUT (10 mo ago)

Hotchkis springs but with about 2” lifts under the rear springs….

for some reason it ended up being really way too “ass” down with just the springs in there….


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> I can change my oil without jacks and go over railroad tracks, and my car is still too low for me!


Are you sure it's not a jeep 🤣


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

i drive it like one


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 15, 2011)

Just one person’s opinion, mine.

I like the Original stance shown on this ‘65 Survivor from the Baltimore plant.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I was browsing the other day and came across this 67....it was the stance the first caught my eye then the color.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm not a gold guy but with the black top it is striking, here's a '65 that was at a show last year and had a nice stance...the guy got an award with no interior...I had an interior 🤔


----------



## TriPower65 (Mar 18, 2014)

That is nice for sure and very close to where I would like to end up with mine.


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

i've got air ride on mine so i can change it whenever i want, kinda spoils ya.
i've got 20'' on the rear and 18'' on front, fairly wide tires also.
i've had 4 more gto's that were all stock height and i've got to say this is kinda fun to be able to change it.
purisits will hate on it but i don't care, it's mine.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Baaad65 said:


> I'm not a gold guy but with the black top it is striking, here's a '65 that was at a show last year and had a nice stance...the guy got an award with no interior...I had an interior 🤔
> View attachment 154036


Ya, but he knows someone


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> I was browsing the other day and came across this 67....it was the stance the first caught my eye then the color.
> View attachment 154035


My stance is likely identical to that... In fact, if that were ivory, my car is nearly identical to that.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> I'm not a gold guy but with the black top it is striking, here's a '65 that was at a show last year and had a nice stance...the guy got an award with no interior...I had an interior 🤔
> View attachment 154036


66 and 67 GTO's show very well in gold. The Tiger Gold option is much more brilliant.

The cordova tops arent popular, but on such a big car, they REALLY make a huge difference in classing it up and breaking up the monotony.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> 66 and 67 GTO's show very well in gold. The Tiger Gold option is much more brilliant.
> 
> The cordova tops arent popular, but on such a big car, they REALLY make a huge difference in classing it up and breaking up the monotony.


 As the years go by the classic colors look the best. The more you differentiate these cars from the Plastic Wonder Boxes of today the better.


----------

